# Ash vs The Evil Dead.... GROOVY!



## Fernin (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll just let the trailer speak for itself.... 

[yt]mWYIpULVJDc[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 11, 2015)

My heart is jackhammering like a quarterback on prom night.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh my fucking god YES
MY BODY IS SO READY


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 11, 2015)

I knew this was going to be great the moment I heard of its announcement. I didn't know it was going to be this great.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 11, 2015)

Is.... Is this real? Am I dreaming? I think I'm going to faint.....


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 11, 2015)

OMG its a whole fucking series!  This is going to be amazing!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, but it would be even cooler if they had Ash Ketchum vs. The Evil Dead


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 12, 2015)

The new evil dead movie had Bruce at the end of the credits. No one got it, I nearly napalmed them all.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 12, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> The new evil dead movie had Bruce at the end of the credits. No one got it, I nearly napalmed them all.



I got it.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 21, 2015)

I MUST WATCH THIS!!!

on a related note anyone see the movie "My name is Bruce"? It was an awesome Bruce Campbell movie that sort of slid in under the radar


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 22, 2015)

*squeals* YES YES YES YES YES!!  This looks so good!  Now, if you will excuse me I will erase the Evil Dead remake from my memory as I watch this glorious trail again


----------

